# Natural ammo



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Was wondering if any of you guys use natural ammo (ie) beans,

chick peas things of that nature , i figure biodegradble and not hard on the wallet

just for plinking , target practice . When a catch box is not avalable

your opinons ?

Thanks !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Taconite, or clay balls, work great. I've heard of people shooting acorns as well. You could also shoot gobstobbers or gum balls.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

shew97 said:


> ROCKS!!!!


Yep ... stones!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Rocks need to be uniform in shape and gum balls out here is a rareity lol even marbles are hard to find unless i buy the ones specific for SS the white ones i have the steel balls but dont want to use em with out a catch box but the local market has all kinds of dried beans dirt cheap lol guess ill use them till i can find marbles and such in town it seams like a seasonal thing out here finding marbels and such .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I started using rocks, the ones that you can find in a river or a creek are almost round, but they are hard to find, and their trajectories are not that straight for target practice.

So i decided to make miself a cheap catchbox out of PVC, and moved to marbels.

Here is the info to make the catchbox:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41881-catch-towel-the-box-is-optional/

Cheers!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The dollar store sometimes carries round decorative marbles. Target also carries some in the game section, same with Wal-Mart.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Marbles are found in the plastic plant section in hobby stores or Walmart.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol not in the walmart here in town they get em every so often they never keep a running stock of things that i look for lol


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice rig Bat , look like ill put some kind of bow together when i get time

thanks all !


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you have a dollar tree near you


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have used soy beans, the thick roundish corn kernals at the base of the cob, olive pits (a fav actually for natural ammo), peach pits, chick peas, garbanzos, ordinary red kidney beans and of course round or cubic-ish rocks. At 10m they are all fun. And stuff sprouts, blooms and produces more if itself...seeds do that. LOL

Light weight ammo uses very light bands/tubes however else they bash themselves to oblivion since they don't use the energy to propel anything or you get hand slap from hades. So power down like a BB shooter.

You look so sad in your photo, brighten up and do some shootin!!!

Smile and the world smiles with you. Poot nd you stand alone.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Was wondering if any of you guys use natural ammo (ie) beans,
> 
> chick peas things of that nature , i figure biodegradble and not hard on the wallet
> 
> ...


Are you sure that "plinking" and "target practice" in the context of your question can be so casualy separated by comma?

I ask this because for plinking I can imagine biodegradable as well as bi-non-degradable ammo which is not hard on the wallet.

But for serious target practice there is (yet) nothing biodegradable I am aware of, and where hardness on the wallet is relative (can be improved by catch boxes and some other methods).

cheers,

jazz


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you gentalmen for input , my new toy has arrived going to go check it out

catch ya laterz !


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I've used popcorn kernels with really light bands for my niece and nephews. They are cheap, common, and worked pretty well just for playing around.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Rocks need to be uniform in shape and gum balls out here is a rareity lol even marbles are hard to find unless i buy the ones specific for SS the white ones i have the steel balls but dont want to use em with out a catch box but the local market has all kinds of dried beans dirt cheap lol guess ill use them till i can find marbles and such in town it seams like a seasonal thing out here finding marbels and such .


If you have a WinCo in your area, they have 3/4 inch jawbreakers, and I use them a lot, they fly true, hit hard at close range, and are great for plinking ! They weight the same + as 5/8" marbles

They are ~$1.60 per lb ;- )

This is a great place for marbles, you want the 16mm size, IMHO anything smaller (1/2") is cr%p, way to light .... 16mm (5/8") weigh in at about 84-86grs

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Rocks need to be uniform in shape and gum balls out here is a rareity lol even marbles are hard to find unless i buy the ones specific for SS the white ones i have the steel balls but dont want to use em with out a catch box but the local market has all kinds of dried beans dirt cheap lol guess ill use them till i can find marbles and such in town it seams like a seasonal thing out here finding marbels and such .


do you have a wal mart where you live if you do go in the home decor section where they sell silk flowers they sell things called focal gems some are hershey kiss shaped pieces of glass don't buy those in the same area they sell glass marbles in bags they are used by women to hold the silk flowers in place in the containers,they also sell them in craft stores like Michaels and hobby lobby,and if you check in the toy section of wal mart they sell marbles there all the time they are in little plastic mesh bags


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Big Ron last time I checked I asked a clerk they did not have them ether in the toys or home decor section the Walmart in my town I'll check the stores in Las Vegas I want to find what I need locally,I'll keep looking till I find a supplier lol .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im sure theres a craft store such as a michaels or joanns in your part of the desert. they are in the flower decoration area, if i remember correctly. many sizes to choose from, colors also. another plus, is when you can use a coupon to lower the price even more !


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Another thing to look for is pea rock. I haven't seen it for a while, but it's used in landscaping & asphalt repair. Per the name, about the size of a pea. The road crews will oil the road then dump a butt load & spread it. It sucks on a motorcycle, but they will have tons left over prior to sweeping off the road once it's been driven on for a while. The usable ones will work there way to the shoulder of the road.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Some guys like shooting the .177 cal BB's. Here is a blog post from one of our vendors on the subject and his philosophy on why he likes to use them. http://metrogradegoods.com/slingshot-bb-phil/

Tom


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

i heared some of the ever old skool still use pebbles or round gravel but that must be stone age remnants.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

shew97 said:


> ROCKS!!!!


my go to


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love garbanzo beans (chick peas) for light plinking, and to scare cats out of my flower pads if I catch them doing their business. Use very light bands.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Among just about anything that would shoot, acorns!!!

If you've got a saw type cut off tool, grab some rebar or cheap black iron round sock and cut away. See Susi gallery, Ammo Projects...and today's picture post.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Among just about anything that would shoot, acorns!!!
> 
> If you've got a saw type cut off tool, grab some rebar or cheap black iron round sock and cut away. See Susi gallery, Ammo Projects...and today's picture post.


 I like you thinking. I wanted to try that with allthread. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Cut Round stock ammo sounds great if ya have the time and the tools . Both of which I don't have lol .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Jon
Out here they call it pea gravel and it's used out here a lot, something to consider thanks


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Jon
Out here they call it pea gravel and it's used out here a lot, something to consider thanks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Among just about anything that would shoot, acorns!!!
> 
> If you've got a saw type cut off tool, grab some rebar or cheap black iron round sock and cut away. See Susi gallery, Ammo Projects...and today's picture post.


This sounds like a very time consuming, laborious thing to do. If you are not careful to sand down any sharp edges on each and every piece, they could damage your bands or cause horrendous injury to your hand. Or, in case of a RTS shot, your face....

Just my 2 cents but it's why I prefer lead roundballs.



namazu said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > Among just about anything that would shoot, acorns!!!
> ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

And Chuck.... No disrespect intended or anything, but did I not read a comment from Suzi some months ago that you had already tried this and injured your hand in the process, n thus decided it wasn't the worlds smartest thing to do??


----------

